# Any CURRENT hunting regs you think should be changed ?



## bigreddwon (Dec 23, 2010)

Ive been following a thread in the varmint hunting section about the centerfire law regarding bobcats and fox's. Some feel it's and 'old' law that should be reviewed with today's available rounds and calibers as well as those who feel its fine the way it is. 

It got me wondering how many other laws were 'on the books' that maybe seemed odd or out of place, or in need of review. Also, laws that NEED to be added because of current situations. From baiting to the number of deer harvested to maybe a dedicated season for hogs on WMA's ? I'd like to hear what the GON community has on its mind.


----------



## BigBrett (Dec 23, 2010)

The doe limit needs to be dropped in my opinion. Many, many others and myself are seeing about a third of the deer we were 5-10 years ago. I also wish there was a way to reward those who hunt predators, specifically coyotes. I can't come up with a reasonable one myself, just wish there were a way to get more to lay em down.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 23, 2010)

i am seeing a decrease as well...far to many spikes and 4 pointers roaming..i certainly wouldn't want to tag out on those and i would like to see changes in the bobcat area...personally not so concerned about fox in my area


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2010)

I would like to be able to use centerfire rifles for hogs on WMAs durin` small game season. An example would be Chickasawhatchee.


----------



## dertiedawg (Dec 23, 2010)

You should be able to hunt coyote anytime, day or night or anytime of the year on public land, whether it be on WMAs, National Forest or federal lands.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 23, 2010)

Fall Turkey season. Nothing better on Thanksgiving or Christmas!!!


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I would like to be able to use centerfire rifles for hogs on WMAs durin` small game season. An example would be Chickasawhatchee.


good one Nic
or at least a good centerfire pistol ...a dog season between goat and chicken season would be good too


----------



## birddog1 (Dec 24, 2010)

The 3 shell limit for doves is dumb 2 me but I think its a federal reg? Hunter orange in a stand? I think you should be able to bait.Hogs on wma March 1 until Turkey season starts..the season for crows should be open all year.The limit on quail should be 3 a day.Archery season  should open oct 1.


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 24, 2010)

How bout yearlong squirrel season. I haven't seen any shortages of squirrels. Also, centerfire handgun cartridges for small game. Lowering of deer limit at least in some areas. More archery deer on WMA's. I really dont think this would affect small game hunters. Its allowed in other states with apparently little conflict.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 24, 2010)

X2 on the fall turkey season.  At least one hen per hunter per fall season.

Baiting for hogs without a permit.

I think crow season is a little silly.

Don't have a problem with the deer limit.  I don't know very many people that kill 10 doe a season.  Heck, I only killed 1.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 24, 2010)

Little history --

The crow season is a product of a treaty with Mexico.  It protects migratory birds, and the benefit to the US is getting Mexico to protect waterfowl.  

The state couldn't have an open crow season, and more than it can have an open duck or dove season.


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 24, 2010)

Would like to see us go back to a shorter deer season from last Saturday OCTOBER till thanksgiven and week after Christmas and back to 5 deer limit with tags


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 24, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> X2 on the fall turkey season.  At least one hen per hunter per fall season.
> 
> Baiting for hogs without a permit.
> 
> ...



i have seen 15 deer from stands that i have been in so far...they all looked like they would have been mighty tasty


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 25, 2010)

I'd like to see the 5 shots in a shotgun law for hogs revoked.

 I'd also like to see a dedicated hog season in the WMA's maybe 4-5 months long, any legal weapon.

  I would like to see the rimfire only for bobcats and fox's opened up to all weapons.

 I'd like to be able to bait hogs all year long.

While were on baiting, I see no difference to leaving some patch's of standing corn next to tower stands or hunting over a corn field or a 'food plot' as opposed to putting a pile in the woods. I'd like to see it all legalized.


----------



## deadend (Dec 25, 2010)

The 75lb requirement on bear needs to be dropped.  Centerfires for hogs on public land, and the doe limit needs to be dropped.  I've seen the damage 2-3 hunters in one club can do to the deer population for several years when they each kill the limit or close to it.


----------



## fredw (Dec 25, 2010)

bigreddwon said:


> I'd like to see it all legalized.


I'd like to see the reverse and have supplemental feeding eliminated.


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 25, 2010)

I think the doe days should be by county with an alloted number of tags as needed per county.We could pay by the tag until they are gone so we don't have an over harvest of does.this would do away with doe days.As far as the fall turkey season I asked about that in one of the regulation meetings and they said in order to do this they would have to do away with a week or 2 of deer season and most people wouldn't go for that.I would also like to see trapping allowed on W.M.A.s.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 25, 2010)

fredw said:


> I'd like to see the reverse and have supplemental feeding eliminated.



 So no food plots? ......eeeeeeeeWWWwSAUCEY!!!!!


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 25, 2010)

Allow small game hunting with old centerfire cartridges such as 25-20 and 32-20. These old rounds are legal for deer,and shouldn't be,but would be fine for small game.Increase opportunity for hog hunting on WMAs.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 25, 2010)

I wonder if relaxed caliber restrictions would result in more licenses bought and more folks in the woods that otherwise might play xbox instead.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 25, 2010)

I would most defiantly like to see a few weeks where doggers could get into some of these WMAs and nail these hogs that just hold up there and raid farms from its 'protection'.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 25, 2010)

bigreddwon said:


> I would most defiantly like to see a few weeks where doggers could get into some of these WMAs and nail these hogs that just hold up there and raid farms from its 'protection'.



X2  Chickasawhatchee swamps look like my grands old hog pen in places...in the past 6 months 100 sows in there are now 600 + stronger...and most of us know there are more than 100 there to start off.  That, cutting the doe limit in half maybe, and .25 cal or smaller for the bigger fuzzies and I'm pretty much good


----------



## K80 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'd like to see a 150 acres per hunter minimum for clubs.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 25, 2010)

fredw said:


> I'd like to see the reverse and have supplemental feeding eliminated.



i hear ya...we do it for quail and a few other species...i tend to plant spring crops only and i do use feeders.  Most of what i do plant is for their health IMO.  I use Deer Chow in the feeders and normally end it in August and try to plant things that aid in bone and milk production.  I could do without it...but i believe it may still be important in some areas.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 25, 2010)

Please don't bash me.  The OP asked for my opinion and I'm giving it.


baiting (would level the playing field between the ones who are already doing it and the ones who follow the law)

doe limit (3-5 would be plenty)

3 points on both sides statewide (good compromise between people who want to protect small bucks and people that want to be able to shoot small bucks)

bring back tags and sell extra tags (honor system is too easy to beat and a lot of people are killing 3 or more bucks already)

hunting within 50 yards of a public road (too many safe areas I've seen that are off limits the way it is now)


----------



## HBC4570 (Dec 25, 2010)

2bucks and 3does per season and would love to see a fall
turkey hunt.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 26, 2010)

Coastie said:


> I would like to see a requirement where all prospective hunters had to take a hunting course as they do in Germany. It would include the basic hunter safety as well as courses in wildlife biology, game management, the relationship of hunting and game management, wildlife diseases and disease control, the relationship of predators to the animals they prey on, handling game after the kill and basic ballistics and fireaarms handling. The course would take about 6 months to complete and the final test would be a practical demonstration of how well one has learned the basic principles of the course during a hunt supervised by a master hunter.


I don't know about making everyone do that, but having available for those who want to go the extra mile. Maybe give a lifetime hunting license to those who complete it, or special hunts?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2010)

Coastie said:


> I would like to see a requirement where all prospective hunters had to take a hunting course as they do in Germany. It would include the basic hunter safety as well as courses in wildlife biology, game management, the relationship of hunting and game management, wildlife diseases and disease control, the relationship of predators to the animals they prey on, handling game after the kill and basic ballistics and fireaarms handling. The course would take about 6 months to complete and the final test would be a practical demonstration of how well one has learned the basic principles of the course during a hunt supervised by a master hunter.






I`d be curious to see how many could pass it.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 26, 2010)

I have 2:
1.  Lower the doe limit.
2. Have some sort of accountability with tags (call-in system).


----------



## deadend (Dec 26, 2010)

Coastie said:


> I would like to see a requirement where all prospective hunters had to take a hunting course as they do in Germany. It would include the basic hunter safety as well as courses in wildlife biology, game management, the relationship of hunting and game management, wildlife diseases and disease control, the relationship of predators to the animals they prey on, handling game after the kill and basic ballistics and fireaarms handling. The course would take about 6 months to complete and the final test would be a practical demonstration of how well one has learned the basic principles of the course during a hunt supervised by a master hunter.



I think you should move to Germany if that's what you're into.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 26, 2010)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Please don't bash me.



OK i won't...3 points on both sides that may be better than like some of the counties with 4 points one side it would be easier to recognize a cull for some..and at the same time it wouldn't protect the 300# 6 pointers

i think you may have something on your last one...it would stop a lot of them from getting 50 yds from the road and shooting back to it



Nicodemus said:


> I`d be curious to see how many could pass it.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 26, 2010)

bwn_us said:


> The doe limit needs to be dropped in my opinion. Many, many others and myself are seeing about a third of the deer we were 5-10 years ago. I also wish there was a way to reward those who hunt predators, specifically coyotes. I can't come up with a reasonable one myself, just wish there were a way to get more to lay em down.



Lower doe limits and crow shooting allowed all year long.  In my club in Harris County anyone who killed a coyote received $50.00 discount on his dues the next year.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 26, 2010)

I know some regs need changing, some are common sense and some are more complex.  But I definately believe changes need to be made in WRD leadership in the highest levels. It seems they make laws without listening to input from sportsmen or the DNR guys in the field, their hands are tied as well as the game managers in DNR. I believe birdwatchers and horse riders are going to have a bigger sayso inthe future,sportsmen will start dwindling in numbers and input, unless changes are made at the top.I hope these changes can start with a new governor  next month.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 26, 2010)

Some of these truly archery only areas like Rocky Mountain PFA only allow small game hunting with a bow. 

Don't get me wrong - I love small game hunting with a bow, but I would like to see them change it to where you could use a bow or air rifle for small game. 

I'm not asking that they allow firearms other than .22 or smaller pellet guns on these true archery only areas.

Some of these places are covered in small game, but I'm not one for shooting a dozen arrows to kill 1 squirrel...


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 26, 2010)

I think 3 points on one side excluding the brow tine would be a good change. 

There seems to be many 6 pointers (no brow tines) staying in the breeding pool.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd like to see the restriction to rimfire for bobcat and fox eliminated.

A Fall turkey season would be nice, as I had them dropping from their roosts around my deer stand three weeks before Thanksgiving.


----------



## T/C 300 MAG (Dec 27, 2010)

Bring back the tags...2 weeks of muzzleloader at end of bow season for does...reduce number of does for center fire season..start centerfire season last weekend of October.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2010)

Coastie said:


> I would like to see a requirement where all prospective hunters had to take a hunting course as they do in Germany. It would include the basic hunter safety as well as courses in wildlife biology, game management, the relationship of hunting and game management, wildlife diseases and disease control, the relationship of predators to the animals they prey on, handling game after the kill and basic ballistics and fireaarms handling. The course would take about 6 months to complete and the final test would be a practical demonstration of how well one has learned the basic principles of the course during a hunt supervised by a master hunter.



and we would see a drastic drop in the hunter numbers. the legal ones anyway. 


Here's an idea, whatever a country that caused 2 world wars and millions of people to be killed does, lets do the opposite. 

T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2010)

Jighead said:


> I know some regs need changing, some are common sense and some are more complex.  But I definately believe changes need to be made in WRD leadership in the highest levels. It seems they make laws without listening to input from sportsmen or the DNR guys in the field, their hands are tied as well as the game managers in DNR. I believe birdwatchers and horse riders are going to have a bigger sayso inthe future,sportsmen will start dwindling in numbers and input, unless changes are made at the top.I hope these changes can start with a new governor  next month.



DNR does not make laws. 


T


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 27, 2010)

i would like for the doe limit to be dropped and i would like to have it to wear u could kill bobcats with a high powerd rifle cause im gonna shoot one if i see it rather its with a flip or a 3006 rifle im gonna shoot bobcats and yotes and foxs no matter what


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd like to see a muzzleloader season thru January. I hunt Fulton Co. and have the January Bow season. the deer get real active the last 2 weeks of January.


----------



## dertiedawg (Dec 27, 2010)

throwback said:


> and we would see a drastic drop in the hunter numbers. The legal ones anyway.
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, whatever a country that caused 2 world wars and millions of people to be killed does, lets do the opposite.
> ...



...x 2


----------



## Jighead (Dec 27, 2010)

Throwback said:


> DNR does not make laws.
> 
> 
> T



You are right, my bad, but do they not propose changes to be made into law. Please correct me if I am wrong since I know so little.


----------



## deadend (Dec 27, 2010)

Throwback said:


> and we would see a drastic drop in the hunter numbers. the legal ones anyway.
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, whatever a country that caused 2 world wars and millions of people to be killed does, lets do the opposite.
> ...



Methinks a man looking for that much govt. involvement should go to where he can find it!


----------



## kirt (Dec 28, 2010)

Keep wishing about legalizing baiting....  If they did that without charging a permit for baiting, the DNR would go broke....  I would like to get a closer look at their books and see what percentage revenue comes from baiting fines, seriously.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2010)

kirt said:


> Keep wishing about legalizing baiting....  If they did that without charging a permit for baiting, the DNR would go broke....  I would like to get a closer look at their books and see what percentage revenue comes from baiting fines, seriously.



DNR does not get a single cent from citiations that are written. All of that money goes to the county in which the citation was written by state law. 


T


----------



## kirt (Dec 28, 2010)

OK, to clarify, the probate court would go broke then, my point was the taxpayer would end up footing the bill for someones salary in the longrun if it were not for baiting citations.  Or there would be budget cuts therefore job cuts or just maybe the dnr would have to concentrate at issuing other citations over things that matter such as poaching instead of the easy baiting go to.  Just look at florida officers.  By the way do you know this for a fact that the dnr does not get a cent or percent of the money recieved directly, I highly doubt you are correct on this, I have no first hand experience with DNR funds but I do have some experience with local government at the county level.  In one way or another, their citations benefit their positions as that revenue may not directly benefit this agency but definitely benefits it indirectly through state budget allocations.  I would assume this is how it goes, you get a citation, you pay the probate court at the county level, they keep a percentage of the funds and send the remainder to the state or keep it as a credit towards their allocated budget.  The state may or may not hand back a percentage to the DNR, however the state funds the DNR so indirectly they receive benefit from citations.  I stand corrected if I am wrong but in one way or another they are definitely affected directly or indirectly from citations issued.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2010)

kirt said:


> OK, to clarify, the probate court would go broke then, my point was the taxpayer would end up footing the bill for someones salary in the longrun if it were not for baiting citations.  Or there would be budget cuts therefore job cuts or just maybe the dnr would have to concentrate at issuing other citations over things that matter such as poaching instead of the easy baiting go to.  Just look at florida officers.  By the way do you know this for a fact that the dnr does not get a cent or percent of the money recieved directly, I highly doubt you are correct on this, I have no first hand experience with DNR funds but I do have some experience with local government at the county level.  In one way or another, their citations benefit their positions as that revenue may not directly benefit this agency but definitely benefits it indirectly through state budget allocations.  I would assume this is how it goes, you get a citation, you pay the probate court at the county level, they keep a percentage of the funds and send the remainder to the state or keep it as a credit towards their allocated budget.  The state may or may not hand back a percentage to the DNR, however the state funds the DNR so indirectly they receive benefit from citations.  I stand corrected if I am wrong but in one way or another they are definitely affected directly or indirectly from citations issued.




27-1-14.  Disposition of fines and forfeitures 


   The proceeds from all fines and forfeitures arising from criminal prosecution for violation of the wildlife laws, rules, and regulations shall, except as otherwise specifically provided in this title, be applied initially to payment of the fees of the officers of the trial court and court costs as prescribed by law. Any money remaining after such disposition shall be remitted promptly by the clerk of the court in which the case is disposed of to the county treasurer of the county in which the fine is assessed, who shall deposit the funds in the general funds of the county.


----------



## kirt (Dec 28, 2010)

"who shall deposit the funds in the general funds of the county."
Exactly, indirect funding.  The more revenue a county brings in, the less grants/budgetary allocations it needs from the state.  Hence the more it frees up at the state level for expenditures for things such as lets see...DNR officers or office supplies or something else useful.  The money benefits the DNR indirectly in one way or another like I stated.  A little common sense goes farther than a quote from a code section.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2010)

kirt said:


> "who shall deposit the funds in the general funds of the county."
> Exactly, indirect funding.  The more revenue a county brings in, the less grants/budgetary allocations it needs from the state.  Hence the more it frees up at the state level for expenditures for things such as lets see...DNR officers or office supplies or something else useful.  The money benefits the DNR indirectly in one way or another like I stated.  A little common sense goes farther than a quote from a code section.




dear lord nevermind. 





T


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Dec 28, 2010)

kirt said:


> "who shall deposit the funds in the general funds of the county."
> Exactly, indirect funding.  The more revenue a county brings in, the less grants/budgetary allocations it needs from the state.  Hence the more it frees up at the state level for expenditures for things such as lets see...DNR officers or office supplies or something else useful.  The money benefits the DNR indirectly in one way or another like I stated.  A little common sense goes farther than a quote from a code section.



Throwback you might as well give up on this one.


----------



## simpleman30 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hunting 

1) allow baiting or ban food plots, hunting over ag fields, attractant scents, and camo (some sarcasm included)
2) fall turkey season
3) i'd like to see limits set specific to each county, but deer populations can vary even within a county.  not sure it can be done with our DNR or long season.  our club is at the intersection of 3 counties so i don't know how that would work!
Fishing 

1) lower the limit on freshwater panfish (redbreast, bluegill, bream, etc.) or close fishing in some rivers regularly.  the redbreast population in the ogeechee river is nothing compared to what it used to be, and by the time you hear they're biting, it's too late.  the canoochee river is full of them, as access is limited and often closed completely due to training on fort stewart.
2) do something to allow us to keep a redfish that is over the slot limit.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 28, 2010)

Throwback said:


> DNR does not get a single cent from citiations that are written. All of that money goes to the county in which the citation was written by state law.
> 
> 
> T




Actually, as long as we are discussing it, I'd like to see DNR implement an administrative process that parallels the criminal process, so that a person who illegally takes game or non-game animals has to reimburse the state (the owner) of the cost of that animal. That money would go to DNR, just like park fees.   A lot of states have this type of system.

I'd also like to see state mandated minimum fines for certain offenses and repeat offenders.  In a lot of counties it's cheaper to be a scofflaw than to buy licenses and/or join a club.


----------



## PWalls (Dec 28, 2010)

Fall turkey season would be nice. One bird per hunter. Open it up for one or two weeks only just prior to Thanksgiving.

No limit on the number of shells in a shotgun (doves, etc). Who cares how many shells it takes me to shoot a dove (which by the way is a lot - I get blistered fingers from having to load so often for a limit).

Remove restriction on baiting of hogs (permit, etc). Nuisance animal that needs to be controlled. Open up more options to do so.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Dec 28, 2010)

Where does one start?

1.  Go to using real one-time-use tags.
2.  5 doe limit.  I can only speak for my area on this one.
3.  Crossbows only for handicapped and under 16.  Any able-bodied person can learn to shoot accurately with modern bows and not much effort.  We can at least have to draw back on an animal during archery season.
4.  No scopes on muzzleloaders.  That's far from "primitive weapons"
5.  No under 16 with rifles during muzzleloader.  They can shoot muzzleloaders, too.  I did as a teenager.  Just slipped on a recoil pad.
6.  Would be nice to take a hen during turkey season.
7.  Centerfire rifles for hogs/yotes during small game on public land.
8.  A few more doe days for our county.  We only have 3 on public land.
9.  Two week muzzleloader season.

I could go on.  But, I've probably stepped on too many toes already


----------



## Milkman (Dec 28, 2010)

bwn_us said:


> The doe limit needs to be dropped in my opinion. Many, many others and myself are seeing about a third of the deer we were 5-10 years ago. I also wish there was a way to reward those who hunt predators, specifically coyotes. I can't come up with a reasonable one myself, just wish there were a way to get more to lay em down.





deadend said:


> The 75lb requirement on bear needs to be dropped.  Centerfires for hogs on public land, and the doe limit needs to be dropped.  I've seen the damage 2-3 hunters in one club can do to the deer population for several years when they each kill the limit or close to it.





whitetail hunter said:


> i would like for the doe limit to be dropped and i would like to have it to wear u could kill bobcats with a high powerd rifle cause im gonna shoot one if i see it rather its with a flip or a 3006 rifle im gonna shoot bobcats and yotes and foxs no matter what



Are these uses of the word "dropped' meaning to eliminate or lower current restrictions ???


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2010)

I like things just the way they are.


----------



## PWalls (Dec 28, 2010)

elfiii said:


> I like things just the way they are.



Yeah, but your "old" and "set in your ways".


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2010)

PWalls said:


> Yeah, but your "old" and "set in your ways".



If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 28, 2010)

Coastie said:


> In some instances they do, Turkeys and Bears come to mind as species where restitution is sometimes charged. It is up to the Judge, not the DNR as to how fines are levied although the law still says that all revenue from fines goes to the county.



I'd also like to see DNR go back to confiscating vehicles and guns.  I see that guns are being confiscated now.  "Back in the day" confiscating trucks and boats had more deterrent effect than any fine.

Never did make a lot of sense when DNR got away from doing it.  On the other hand, I sort of understand, because if the property was condemned, it was a lot of extra work for the GW involved, and the money went to the county.

Sure did see a lot of grown men cry though.


----------



## deadend (Dec 28, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Are these uses of the word "dropped' meaning to eliminate or lower current restrictions ???



I mean get rid of the 75lb bear threshold as it is too easy to get wrong and you are subject to an officer's whim on a packed out animal.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2010)

coastie, 

how many hunter ed classes do you teach a year?


T


----------



## meatseeker (Dec 28, 2010)

Coastie said:


> I would like to see a requirement where all prospective hunters had to take a hunting course as they do in Germany. It would include the basic hunter safety as well as courses in wildlife biology, game management, the relationship of hunting and game management, wildlife diseases and disease control, the relationship of predators to the animals they prey on, handling game after the kill and basic ballistics and fireaarms handling. The course would take about 6 months to complete and the final test would be a practical demonstration of how well one has learned the basic principles of the course during a hunt supervised by a master hunter.



6 months! and they have to go on a hunt with a "master hunter" whatever that is. I'm sure this would bring in more young hunters.


----------



## deadend (Dec 28, 2010)

meatseeker said:


> 6 months! and they have to go on a hunt with a "master hunter" whatever that is. I'm sure this would bring in more young hunters.



Could you imagine who the "master hunter" would be if the government had a hand in the selection process?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 28, 2010)

Outlaw killing spotted fawns! Just my .05 cents worth!


----------



## PWalls (Dec 29, 2010)

Just remember guys (as I was just reminded) that DNR can not change "laws/statutes". That is under the jurisdiction of the State Legislature. All DNR has control over are "regulations".

Shotgun shell limit is federally mandated. It is illegal by state law to hunt feral hogs over bait but the DNR can issue special permits for special circumstances. Those are some examples.

If you go to a meeting or mail in comments to get laws changed, DNR will not be able to help you. That requires your elected officials and the legislative process.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2010)

Coastie said:


> Need I go on?



No. Please stop on this topic. A 6 month course to learn how to hunt followed up with a "test" and field trials with a "master hunter"? We ain't talking about getting qualified to do brain surgery here, or are we?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 29, 2010)

PWalls said:


> J
> 
> Shotgun shell limit is federally mandated.
> .



Shell limit is only federally mandated for migratory birds.

Feds don't regulate shell limits for game animals or birds that don't cross state lines.

The state could allow 7 shots for quail if it wanted to do so.


----------



## dawnvilledawg (Dec 29, 2010)

Archery season throughout the season on most WMA's along with Small Game season.

Adult/Child deer hunts should be scheduled first and not at the end of the year, with only the Children carring the guns.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 29, 2010)

DNR probably knows better than us. I can live with the regs as they are. Dang sure don't need to change the doe limit or shorten the season. I see about the same amount of deer in all 3 counties that I hunt as I did 10 years ago. Cant figure the guys not seeing em out unless they cant put in the hours ? 
Cant raise the population for that.


----------



## armalite (Dec 30, 2010)

one buck tag & 2 doe tags $100 dollar bounty on coyotes. check the deer coolers .


----------



## PWalls (Dec 30, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Shell limit is only federally mandated for migratory birds.
> 
> Feds don't regulate shell limits for game animals or birds that don't cross state lines.
> 
> The state could allow 7 shots for quail if it wanted to do so.



I don't need more than 3 shots for quail. I can hit those. No telling how many times though I would have gotten that dove if I had just had that 4th shell ready to go.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2010)

armalite said:


> one buck tag & 2 doe tags $100 dollar bounty on coyotes. check the deer coolers .



how will this bounty be funded?

deer coolers are checked. 

T


----------



## hunter_58 (Dec 30, 2010)

All doe tags to be purchased, then if used ,they should be attached to the deer.


----------



## oldmanbill (Dec 30, 2010)

I think it would be good if Ga would do like ILL. and treat all military personal like residents.  It would not cost the state that much or least I dont think it would.  I pay around 450+ , my  Army son gets to pay  around 40.  If and when he gets to go.


----------



## JBowers (Dec 30, 2010)

oldmanbill said:


> I think it would be good if Ga would do like ILL. and treat all military personal like residents. It would not cost the state that much or least I dont think it would. I pay around 450+ , my Army son gets to pay around 40. If and when he gets to go.


 
Page 12 of the annual hunting season & regulations book:

*Resident​*​​​​​​​​​means any citizen of the United States who has been
domiciled within the State of Georgia for a period of at least three
months. Residents include full-time military personnel on active
duty who list Georgia as their home of record in their official military
files or who are stationed at a military base located in Georgia
and the dependents of such military personnel. Residents also
include out-of-state college students living in Georgia. Students​
may use a current Georgia student ID as documentation.


----------



## oldmanbill (Dec 30, 2010)

In Ill. you dont have to be station there, just want to hunt there. They consider any military personal residents even for a hunting trip. Which I think its great, and they are very proud to let them co me and enjoy


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 30, 2010)

Go to call in system for deer and turkey harvest.
Bow season should open on Oct 1 and end on Oct 31
Gun Season Nov 1  to the end of Jan.
No muzzleloader season, they shoot just like a rifle


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 30, 2010)

Throwback said:


> how will this bounty be funded?
> 
> deer coolers are checked.
> 
> T



They not getting the whole "how will this be paid" theme you are telling them, on this and several other threads, are they T.  Especially since there budget was cut by.....how much did you say????


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 31, 2010)

I would like to see wma's open year round for dog training like national forest land.....Other than just kill season.....But wait that might upset the "hardcore" deer hunters.They might think you are hurting there chance at killing a trophy overglorified majestic wild goat.


----------



## Robk (Dec 31, 2010)

Having taken and passed the course that Coastie was talking about I can say that it wasn't that hard just time consuming.  My hunt with the "Hunt Master" was part of a herd reduction of Rae Deer in Rhineland Pfalz.  Hanging out with the "Feld Meister" in a raised box blind and shooting a few deer with an old Mannlicher was a blast.  The hunting in Germany is done much differently than we do it here and for me it was a chance to experience it from a whole different perspective.  

Only change I'd like to see would be the waterfowl season moved back by one month.  January isn't that productive for the number of birds still around.


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2010)

deadend said:


> I mean get rid of the 75lb bear threshold as it is too easy to get wrong and you are subject to an officer's whim on a packed out animal.



Not every 75 pound bear is a cub either. I'm not aware of any biological reason not to harvest cubs.


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> Outlaw killing spotted fawns! Just my .05 cents worth!


Why?


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2010)

PWalls said:


> I don't need more than 3 shots for quail. I can hit those. No telling how many times though I would have gotten that dove if I had just had that 4th shell ready to go.


I like hunting doves with a double barrel just to limit my shots. If I can't get 1 after 2 shots  I don't deserve em!!


----------



## hatchrooster (Dec 31, 2010)

4 Doe's and 1 Buck with 4 or more points on one side.


----------



## KingTiger (Jan 4, 2011)

Allow the use of suppressors for coyote & hog hunting.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 4, 2011)

oldmanbill said:


> In Ill. you dont have to be station there, just want to hunt there. They consider any military personal residents even for a hunting trip. Which I think its great, and they are very proud to let them co me and enjoy



illinois is on the verge of bankruptcy, too. 


T


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 4, 2011)

Lower the doe limit.  Back up bow season to first Sat in Oct.  Black powder  the last week of Oct. and first week of Nov.  Rifle season Second Week of Nov. Deer season closes the second week of Jan.  State wide.  Dont care about antler restrictions, you can eat horns!

Quail limit to 4 a day.  Open crows all year round.  .22 centerfire on Fox and Bobcat.  Any legal firearm on hogs and yotes.
Raise out of state license fees.

Oh yeah and only baiting for hogs and yotes.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 4, 2011)

Leave the regs alone. They suit me fine as they are.


----------



## JDBrown (Jan 4, 2011)

I think the current buck limit is good, but cut the doe limit to 3. I would like to see the Northern Zone hunting extended the same as the Southern, with a lowered limit, I believe it would work.


----------



## MIG (Jan 4, 2011)

elfiii said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



"If it ain't broke, fix it till it is."


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2011)

MIG said:


> "If it ain't broke, fix it till it is."



Well, yeah, there's that too.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2011)

DROPPINEM said:


> I would like to see wma's open year round for dog training like national forest land.....Other than just kill season.....But wait that might upset the "hardcore" deer hunters.They might think you are hurting there chance at killing a trophy overglorified majestic wild goat.



I'm for opening the WMAs to dog training year around. Dogs dont have an "off" season, they take year around conditioning.

Close deer season statewide at end of December. Give folks a chance to get the kids in the woods small game hunting. Try to give the next generation started.


----------



## ben300win (Jan 5, 2011)

Wish bow season started a little later. Sucks having to shoot around mosquitos to get a deer. Would be nice if they added it to the last 2 weeks of deer season. Turkey should be gobblers, hens or jakes. In kentucky they only allow you to shoot one gobbler with a beard over like 6". Think you should be able to use any firearm for bobcats. Also would like to try baiting as it would help fuel more hunters that are not into sitting for days before seeing a deer. Maybe only allow bating for folks that are under 18. Might help with the declining deer hunter numbers. I like the fact that youths can hunt with any firearms during muzzleloader season now. 

Wish I could get drawn for gator soon. LOL ( 3 points and counting)


----------



## bowyer (Jan 6, 2011)

Amend the regulations for small game season  on WMA's so that hogs can be taken with centerfire pistols. Under current regulations, a person can take a rimfire rifle or shotgun suitable for small game and be undergunned for hogs, or take a bow or muzzleloader and be  handicapped on small game. Personally, I like to be able to hunt small game and hogs at the same time with suitable weapons. Since the law has changed that allows me to carry a pistol on WMA land, it would be great if I could take a hog with my .44 mag or 10mm while hunting for squirrels with a .22. Under current regulations I would have to shoot the hog with the.22 and leave the more adequate pistol in the holster.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jan 14, 2011)

bowyer said:


> Amend the regulations for small game season  on WMA's so that hogs can be taken with centerfire pistols. Under current regulations, a person can take a rimfire rifle or shotgun suitable for small game and be undergunned for hogs, or take a bow or muzzleloader and be  handicapped on small game. Personally, I like to be able to hunt small game and hogs at the same time with suitable weapons. Since the law has changed that allows me to carry a pistol on WMA land, it would be great if I could take a hog with my .44 mag or 10mm while hunting for squirrels with a .22. Under current regulations I would have to shoot the hog with the.22 and leave the more adequate pistol in the holster.



I agree.


----------

